# Raceface Crank extracting tool?



## mtbman007 (Feb 1, 2004)

I've been having trouble getting my Raceface Atlas Crank off my bike. After removing the 8mm hex bolt from the drive side I believe the crank should simply pull right off the bb spindle without any tools. Bottom bracket is a raceface diabolus x-type. I'm just trying to find out if there's a tool that will help me press it off. I have an old park crank extractor, but it's for more old school type cranks. Any info on this is appreciated.


----------



## mntlion (Aug 30, 2005)

hard to say, without seeing it, but odds are your crank puller is for a square taper, and you need a newer one, or a small adapter head.
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=26&item=CWP-7
one side is smaller for square tapper, one bigger for newer stuff.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

I'm sure you have solved your problem by now, but for anyone else that needs the bolt/crankpuller for Race Face X-type cranks, I just had to order one and this is the cheapest I found: http://www.bikeparts.com/productsea...&categoryName=CRANK%A0AND%A0CHAINRING%A0PARTS


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

The X-type does not require a specail tool or puller. There should be a cap on the drive side with the 8mm bolt under it. Just back the bolt out until it hits the cap and then keep backing it out until it pulls the crank and rings off. You probably lost your cap. I have lost one in the past and had to buy a new one before I could pull of my crankset.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not a fan of those "self extracting" caps....seen too many break or strip out...the park puller works well.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Some of the RF cranks were sold with the cap as strictly decorative and they need an ISIS style crank puller, and then they switched back to self extracting caps again after a lot of people complained that the cap blew up when they tried to remove the cranks. .


----------



## mtbman007 (Feb 1, 2004)

I guess I did lose my cap, or perhaps I never had it to begin with. I still haven't taken the crank off, but will have to now because I just got a new XTR crank and bb. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

my RF cranks did not come with the self-extracting bolt/cap. I forgot how I ended up removing them. I remember a lbs mechanic gave me a couple self-extracting bolt/caps and I stripped those out pdq. Think I ended up using an ISIS type puller...


----------

